# Isle of Doom Lighthouse?



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I did not realize that it used to be produced with a misting unit in it until today. Does anyone know why it was redesigned? Did the mister cause problems?

If it didn't, I want one!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 9, 2007)

The misting units such as the Skull fountain did have a tendency to get everything around them wet.. but other than that i haven't heard of any issues.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Jul 27, 2006)

Mine never worked.


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

i've had mine since the time they came out..no problems,but yeah you gotta put a towel or plastic under it. other than that a great piece!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

So should I try to find the misting one or just settle for the newer version?


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

I think you can still get the old one, I like the misting.it's pretty cool


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

So I found a place that sells both versions. The one with the misting unit is $5 more.

It will set on a display that I'm making out of styrofoam, paper mache, and drylock. Will the mist cause me any problems?

The more opinions I get the more satisfied I'll be with my choice so I'd like to hear from everyone who has any info on the subject. Thanks!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm desperate for some opinions here. I don't want to drop $80 on this thing for it to just end up ruining my landscape and other pieces. Any help will be very appreciated!


----------



## elkkthunder (Jun 23, 2008)

mist gets everywhere


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

it will depend on how waterproof your display underneath the lighthouse is. trust me it will get wet, but again, great effect. mine will run a while( bout an hour or two) then you have to put more water in ,and you sop up the water that misted out


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

With any thing that mist, the sorunding area is going to get pretty wet. I think it would be cool but I don't think it's worth it in the long run to get a mister and have it ruin everything over time. I bet you could find a neat fog machine, place it hidden and have the fog come from behind. Just a thought. Does anyone have pics of this thing or of your area were it will all be set up?


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks guys! Sounds to me like I should just go with the newer model. I appreciate all the responses!
I don't have pictures of my set up because I haven't got it built yet but here's the lighthouse:


----------



## monstergramma (Jun 24, 2004)

I have the one with the mister, but the ac adapter burned out after the first year and i haven't been able to find a replacement. Lemax was no help at all on that. Maybe that was the issue. Their new stuff has completly different adapters.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Well, as cool as the mist would be, I guess I'll buy the newer version.  It's a shame that it was a mister and not a fogger. Thanks to everyone who had any input for me!


----------

